# A bad ass blues song



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am looking for a blues song that will include some licks from Voodoo Child or something similiar, Muddy Waters, Catfish blues and you know those typical blues licks in E or A or whatever key, it doesn't really matter cuz I will just transpose it. I am also combining this lesson from you tube as well.






OR

Just some suggestions of some really dirty blues songs done in a 4/4 timing. It's got to be slow to moderate tempo because I want to be able to kill those licks and intensify what the listener is hearing.

Bad ass and rip your guts out riffs.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's a backing track you can play to.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I think in all honesty that I need to pick some bad ass riffs and compose them into a song!


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Greasy guitar playing here:


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

This guys got some good stuff as well


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

davetcan said:


>


Oh my some really bloody bad ass licks in that vid! Thx Dave so much!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Sort of thinking of doing Hey Joe or something along the lines of La Grange but it might be out if my skill set! Gotta check it out!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This is what I have decided upon adding my own little embellishments as well. This is such a cool song.

This guy is excellent and plays with so much emotion!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

When I want to jam slow blues it's usually Texas Flood, Sky is Crying, Tin Pan Alley, Red House, La Grange, Five Long Years, and Little Wing.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> When I want to jam slow blues it's usually Texas Flood, Sky is Crying, Tin Pan Alley, Red House, La Grange, Five Long Years, and Little Wing.


All terrific.

I usually just throw on Clapton's "From The Cradle" and/or Gary Moore's "Blues for Greeny". They pretty much cover everything you need. Honourable mention to Colin James "Bad Habits", and the first two KWS and Jonny Lang albums.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

From The Cradle...I had to buy a 2nd copy of that CD several years ago because I wore that mofo out! Love that album!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

johnnyshaka said:


> From The Cradle...I had to buy a 2nd copy of that CD several years ago because I wore that mofo out! Love that album!


I still crank up my cassette all the time


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

johnnyshaka said:


> From The Cradle...I had to buy a 2nd copy of that CD several years ago because I wore that mofo out! Love that album!


I saw him at MLG on that tour, he was on fire, and playing Gibsons thank God!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

davetcan said:


> I saw him at MLG on that tour, he was on fire, and playing Gibsons thank God!


I think his best playing, and tone, came from that era where he was sober and playing his 335.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> I still crank up my cassette all the time


Upgrade that cassette deck! Lol


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

From the Scorsese film.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

And one of my personal favourite bands.


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

davetcan said:


> And one of my personal favourite bands.


These guys absolutely rock - check out their version of Clapton's "old love"


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

How about this? It's got slide in it though. I want to learn slide but just not now. My cup runneth over at the moment!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Whatever you play, play it with passion and you'll be most of the way there. Bonamassa is a master of the fretboard, no doubt about it, but I'd rather watch and listen to Kossoff any day of the week. A master class in vibrato and feeling.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't really like Joe Bonamassa. I don't know what it is. Could it be, he's too perfect? He's super talented but still!

I finally found a lesson on Hey Joe that has some really cool fills besides the riffs that I know already. Justin Sandercoe has another lesson on the solo. 

What I plan on doing is learning the song verbatim and then adding a few of my own personal touches.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lola said:


> I don't really like Joe Bonamassa. I don't know what it is. Could it be, he's too perfect? He's super talented but still!


It's a tough thing to nail down. He is extremely talented and has superb tone, but it almost feels to me as if he's just going through the motions a lot of the time. I think people are pretty evenly split into the two camps, love him, or just so so  I can't see any guitar player denying his technical ability though. 

Now this guy had it all, but even here i know lots who just don't like him. Horses for courses


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Gary Moore is far superior to Joe in my eyes and from what I hear.

Like going to a doctor. When you go to a doctor that shows feeling and compassion just rather then spewing out book knowledge!



Gary's style reminds me of Keith Wyatt.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

hey Joe comes in around the 53 minute mark.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

in my mind, the best blues riffs use call & response to up the drama. kinda like the guitar laments some point or feeling, and then, answers itself. 
or maybe another guitarist answers, depending on how the band is set up


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

davetcan said:


> hey Joe comes in around the 53 minute mark.


Never really listened to a lot of Gary Moore! Wow he is really amazing. I like his playing a lot more than Joes!


cheezyridr said:


> in my mind, the best blues riffs use call & response to up the drama. kinda like the guitar laments some point or feeling, and then, answers itself.
> or maybe another guitarist answers, depending on how the band is set up


That's how we usually roll but Hey Joe I don't think can be done like that. Maybe it could but I can't figure out a way to do this. I am trying to figure out some different riffs for this song. It should be easy gathering that this song is in the key of E but I want them to sound different and off the beaten track! That is the hard part!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

if you want different and off the beaten track, maybe look to something that isn't blues based, and adapt it? go outside the pentatonic blues scale? or maybe don't play e scales. play notes from whatever the rhythm chord is at a given moment. play a major lick and answer it with a minor one. do 16 bars of feedback, noise, pick slides, and dive bombs while doing primal screams into a mic through a harmonizer with a repeating delay. tape picks to a pencil, like an arrow might look. then stick the other end into a drill. use that to pick faster than batio can.
just throwing some ideas out there....hahahahaha


----------

